
How Lucid Motors Plans to Spin Tesla-Killing Strategy Out of Air - clouddrover
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-08/how-lucid-motors-plans-to-spin-tesla-killing-strategy-out-of-air
======
CarCooler
Winning a drag race with a prototype is one thing, bringing down Tesla on its
knees is a totally different story. You will need a leader par excellence such
as Musk to conquer Tesla.

~~~
clouddrover
Not really. You just need to be a car company. Volkswagen will soon be the
world's biggest BEV maker. That's not surprising. Volkswagen is the world's
biggest car company.

The Lucid Air is a high-end, low volume luxury car. Lucid may not ever aim at
the high volume car market themselves. What they might do instead is license
their drivetrain to other manufacturers.

~~~
CarCooler
Then how it's gonna kill Tesla?

